# actuar de acuerdo a la legislación



## Muntsa

Buenas tardes, a ver si me podéis echar una mano...

'Hemos actuado de acuerdo con la legislación española'
_Wir haben im Einvernehmen mit der Spanischen Regierung_ actuar¿?
 
Puedo utilizar 'handeln' o 'sich verhalten'? 
 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## uguban

Hi,

besser: handeln


'Hemos actuado de acuerdo con la legislación española'
_Wir haben im Einvernehmen mit der Spanischen Gesetzgebung gehandelt._


----------



## Muntsa

Ok, muchíssimas gracias!

Es que este vocabulario más escpecífico me trae un poco de cabeza...

Vielen Dank 

Muntsa


----------



## chlapec

Wäre es nicht eher:

"Wir haben der spanischen Gesetzgebung *gemäss* agiert"

oder etwas ähnliches?


----------



## Spharadi

Oder vielleicht:

Wir haben in Übereinstimmung mit der spanischen Gesetzgebung gehandelt.


----------



## Spharadi

*Noch etwas:*

Me parece que "im Einvernehmen" es más usado con personas que con cosas. 
Im Einvernehmen mit jemandem. 
Ich glaube, es ist z.B. falsch(oder nicht so üblich)  zu sagen "Im Einvernehmen mit der Justiz", sondern eher "in Übereinstimmung". 
Man könnte auch sagen "konform der spanischen Gesetzgebung handeln"


----------



## uguban

Sí, tenéis razón, se me había escapado.


----------



## vallejo manzano

Muntsa said:


> Buenas tardes, a ver si me podéis echar una mano...
> 
> 'Hemos actuado de acuerdo con la legislación española'
> _Wir haben im Einvernehmen mit der Spanischen Regierung_ actuar¿?
> 
> Puedo utilizar 'handeln' o 'sich verhalten'?
> 
> Vielen Dank!


  intenta mit entsprechend..


----------

